# IBM, Cloudera, Amazon announcements: Big Data news roundup



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

In the past couple weeks, several news items in the Big Data world have cropped up. Enough of them, in fact, to warrant a round-up and analysis.

* IBM DashDB enhanced*
I've written previously about cloud-based elastic data warehouse (DW) services from Amazon Web Services (Redshift), Microsoft (Azure SQL Data Warehouse) and Snowflake. But IBM has a DW service as well, called DashDB, to which a couple of important enhancements were announced recently.

For example, the service can now accommodate data warehouses up to 20TB (and IBM tells me that's a conservative number), whereas, before, even the highest service tier maxed out at 12TB. In addition, the product now offers compatibility with Oracle's PL/SQL dialect of the Structured Query Language (which is what SQL stands for -- if you didn't know). Together, these changes are clearly aimed at getting Oracle DW customers with wandering eyes to move to IBM's cloud.

Read More


----------

